# Using a Shiatsu for prop movement?



## rasp (Apr 4, 2006)

What are some ways I could use this to make props move? I'd like to get two moving props out of it. Is there any way to use linkage to make both props move differently? Thanks.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Go to Halloween Forum and search for "shiatsu". Someone made an awesome zombie prop using one of those things.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

it would make an excelent motor to run a crank system, waving arms tuning heads ect. lots of torque there.


----------

